# Civil PE Review (October 2015) by Indranil Goswami



## civilized_naah (Jul 30, 2015)

The review course for the October 2015 Civil Exam will start August 18th. Two 3 hour webinars every week. 21 sessions in all = 63 hours. Write to [email protected] for details


----------

